# Anyone familiar with Arette IA?



## hamster (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm finding very little info regarding this camera on the web. My dad used this in Vietnam - my mom just dug it up and offered it to me, and will be sending it soon, so I don't have it in hand. 

I know it's from around 1957, German, 35mm, 45mm f/2.8 lens, and I can find some history about it, but I don't know whether it needs a battery, etc. If you have any experience with this camera, let me know! Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 17, 2007)

If it does need a battery, it&#8217;s most likely just for the light meter, so the camera should work without one


----------



## hamster (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok, it seems it does not have a light meter according to a German page I translated with google. I can't be sure though, the translation is a little funky. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 17, 2007)

All the little info I have about the Arette Ia is:

Made by the Apparate Und Kamerabau (Friedrichshafen, Germany), made from 1957. If yours has a bright frame in the viewfinder, then it's made in 1959 or later. Model Ib has a meter, yours does not. Value today? In excellent shape cosmetically, mechanically and optically about $35.

Hope this helps.


----------

